# N.A.M.E.S. pictures



## ChooChooMike (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, all you NAMES attendees, ...... (thumping table here), me and a few of da guys are getting impatient for PICTUES


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ready, on three, one - two - th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp

BC1


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2009)

One way to display engines in a limited foot print

















A hitch hikers on Cliff's Holt


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2009)

You really have to see Cliff's tractor in person for the details from the of the corrugated roofing material, the great track segments to the diamond tread walk on fenders over the tracks.
the fixture for the roof panels and the track segments.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2009)

Hand forged smithing tools new and old along with salesmen sample anvils


----------



## radfordc (Apr 20, 2009)

This was the most impressive model I saw. A model of the Titanics engines in a very small scale. The builder did it all...every bolt, nut, etc was made by him. Was amazing to watch it run.


----------



## radfordc (Apr 20, 2009)

More beautiful work


----------



## rake60 (Apr 21, 2009)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> This was the most impressive model I saw. A model of the Titanics engines in a very small scale. The builder did it all...every bolt, nut, etc was made by him. Was amazing to watch it run.



Now THAT is an inspiration!

Rick


----------



## Jadecy (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want the full affect you have to go! I know for some of you that would be a very loooong trip! A lot of the stuff can't be properly shown in pictures. The details are incredible!

Good to meet some of you guys in person and chat for a few minutes. It was a lot of fun but I'm still worn out!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 22, 2009)

Geeeeeeez, I didn't realize how large and excellent Cliff's tractor is !! Get a better idea of the scale when someone is standing near it !! :bow:



> If you want the full affect you have to go! I know for some of you that would be a very loooong trip! A lot of the stuff can't be properly shown in pictures. The details are incredible!



I did make it there in 2006, and took lots of pictures, but never posted them anywhere ... yet  But yes, you are correct, you've really got to go yourself and see all the goodies with your own eyes !!

I'm thinking of attending of attending B.A.E.M's - Bay Area Engine Modelers :

http://www.baemclub.com/

W.E.M.E. - Western Engine & Model Exhibition show this July 18 & 19 in Vallejo, CA 

Check out the flyer.

Mike

http://www.baemclub.com/pages/Events.html


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2009)

A link to Uncle Dales photo album.

NAMES 2009

http://www.floridaame.org/Shows/Names 2009/index.htm


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 23, 2009)

The New England Model Engineering site now has a lot of pictures of NAMES on the web site. see http://neme-s.org/NAMES_2009_2/names_expo.htm


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pIc's guys. Why didn't I go to NAMES :wall: :wall: :wall:
Tony


----------

